# Failed last year. Try again?



## worldonastrng (Jun 23, 2010)

Last year I took the EMT course and got great grades and references. Afterward, I did not study, since the class was so easy, and a month later took the NREMT. Yes, I failed every section except cardiac. 

So now, I'm thinking about taking the test again. Should I take an EMT refresher? Has anyone had luck relearning otherwise?

Thanks!


----------



## reaper (Jun 23, 2010)

How long has it actually been? If it has been over a year, you need to contact NREMT.


----------



## worldonastrng (Jun 24, 2010)

Its been a little under a year. What are the rules about testing?


----------



## MMiz (Jun 24, 2010)

worldonastrng said:


> Its been a little under a year. What are the rules about testing?


You need to be asking the NREMT these questions.  

http://www.nremt.org/
https://www.nremt.org/nremt/downloads/EMT-Basic_Brochure.pdf

It looks like you actually have two years, but these are questions that should be directed at the NREMT.


----------



## livewiremaxx (Jun 30, 2010)

I would retake the class .  Reason I say this is that we had a gal in my class that it was her second time through.  She struggled through her first class, but was successful in her second and passed all the way through  People without any experience sometimes need a second class, or the First Responder class to start out with.  Give it a try if its in your heart.


----------



## emtstudent04 (Jul 1, 2010)

livewiremaxx said:


> I would retake the class .  Reason I say this is that we had a gal in my class that it was her second time through.  She struggled through her first class, but was successful in her second and passed all the way through  People without any experience sometimes need a second class, or the First Responder class to start out with.  Give it a try if its in your heart.



I agree. Take the class again it's better to do the whole class again, it will benifit you in the long run and make sure to study after your done with the class don't go into it like you know everything and your all that. I did that # years ago and failed the NREMT twice then waited a little over a year re-took the class passed it then took the NREMT test studied my a@@ off for it and passed. NREMT is a very critical thinking test. Some find the test very easy some don't. Just make your self better off and study.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Jul 1, 2010)

worldonastrng said:


> Last year I took the EMT course and got great grades and references. Afterward, I did not study, since the class was so easy, and a month later took the NREMT. Yes, I failed every section except cardiac.
> 
> So now, I'm thinking about taking the test again. Should I take an EMT refresher? Has anyone had luck relearning otherwise?
> 
> Thanks!



Yes, If it has been that long and you performed that poorly you should take a refresher course.

"Fail once, your school sucks. Fail twice you suck."


----------



## usafmedic45 (Jul 1, 2010)

> Yes, I failed every section except cardiac.



I would suggest you find a different career path.   Seriously, if you failed every section except one, you are probably not cut out for this field.  I don't mean to be mean, but if I were your instructor for a second class I would probably suggest you go about getting your money refunded if at all possible.   I had to go through this with my own brother whom I failed twice as an EMT student because he simply did not have the mental capacity to comprehend the elementary school level teaching involved with the basic EMT class.  



> "Fail once, your school sucks. Fail twice you suck."



More like "Fail one section, your school is the problem.  Fail two or more sections, you are the problem."


----------



## AVPU (Jul 1, 2010)

I took the national registry July of last year and failed. I was so disappointed. I stepped away from the material for a few months, and then slowly began re-reading my textbook cover to cover. All 1200 pages. I took every practice test I could get ahold of (I recommend JB). I passed it in late March. Test looked completely different than the first time round. It's not common, but it does happen, if you put your mind to it. Good luck.


----------

